# Louis CK: Live at the Beacon Theater



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 13, 2011)

Surprised no one has posted this yet. 

https://buy.louisck.net/

It's only $5. There's no DRM, regional restrictions, etc. You pay $5 directly to him and receive two downloads of the special, as well as two opportunities to stream it to any computer. 

He states that he doesn't care if you burn it to a DVD, give one of the copies to a friend, or any of that stuff. He just wants everyone to see it. 

In a world of illegal downloads and inflated media costs it's great to see something like this. 

As for the special, the outtakes do it ZERO justice. 

Once again, it's only $5 folks.


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd been meaning to buy this, and after watching the outtakes which were still funny, it's definitely worth the $5, so do it everyone and just buy the damn thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 25, 2011)

And just like that he hits over $1,000,000 at $5 a piece. 







Perhaps this will lead to the end of DRM. 

Link:https://buy.louisck.net/news


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 25, 2011)

And look what he did with the proceeds:
Comedian Louis C.K. made $1M, gave half away - Entertainment - The Arts - TODAY.com


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> And just like that he hits over $1,000,000 at $5 a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta think part of that is because Louis is one of the best comedians out there today.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I gotta think part of that is because Louis is one of the best comedians out there today.



No doubt.

Though, it does show that you don't need to lock down your media with level after level of DRM and make it nearly impossible for your customer to enjoy. 

Imagine if it was as easy to get CDs or DVDs of bands and movies. I would have bought it even if it was twice as much, it's just nice that it was so hassle free. No special players or codecs, no single pc restriction, etc.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 27, 2011)

Saw him when he came to MA this summer and his standup was some of the funniest material I've ever heard. I definitely recommend!


----------



## op1e (Dec 27, 2011)

Cant wait for Season 3, follow him and all the other O&A Comics. Boston comics are the best. Speaking of, check out Patrice's stuff on audible. 16 hours of material in 4 blocks, $5 each. Proceeds go to his Wife and Daughter. He was so brutal and I'll miss him, was so close to blowin up like Louie, but I guess God needed another young comic.

patrice oneal tribute Audiobooks


----------



## jordanky (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought this yesterday and smiled a lot of the time. The rest of the time was spent almost shitting myself laughing. The bit about getting high in Kansas City was my favorite haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2012)

jordanky said:


> I bought this yesterday and smiled a lot of the time. The rest of the time was spent almost shitting myself laughing. The bit about getting high in Kansas City was my favorite haha



"I have to leave because everyone knows that the wind is blowing on my arm weird!"

"I'M LEAVING NOW!"


----------

